# Bear guide in utah



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

Was wondering if there are any guides in Utah that will put you on a baited site, for archery bear?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wouldn't that kind of remove the very last little drop of "hunting" from "hunting over bait"


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

nope! just need someone to establish a bait site, in a known area, I can do the rest. I think, I hope!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

In Utah you have to have a COR for each bait site. So my guess would be no, because the bait site would have to be registered in the hunters name.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> In Utah you have to have a COR for each bait site. So my guess would be no, because the bait site would have to be registered in the hunters name.
> I could be wrong though.


Mikes right. You have to pick the location for the bait site. You then have to submit the location for permission from the governing agency. Next you that your written permission letter to the DWR for their aprroval. If all is good for a small fee they will give you a COR# and sign so you can bait the site. You are however able to list others that may attend to baiting and checking the site in your absence.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

So why cant a guide show me a location, so that I can start the process?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You don't need a guide to show you a spot! If you draw out in a LE area it has bears! 

Look for water, quakes near pines. Thicker the cover the better. Stay about 6000-7000 foot in elevation.

A guide would be a waste of time and money unless you want him to pack all your bait and retrieve your camera photos for you.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

I have hunted bears before, taken 6. Bait and spot and stalk, u.s. and Canada. east and west. I have 8 pts and I am 60 yrs old a transplant to Utah 8 yrs ago and hunt solo. I have a chocolate or cinnamon bear on my bucket list and want to maximize my chances. Don't have a lot of money anymore, my career went down the drain after 30 yrs with the economy, and have since lost my wife to cancer, thus living on about a 1/4 of what I used to, but still trying to git er done ! Was just wondering , hypothetically , WHY, if a guide professional or non professional, licensed or non licensed, knew of a good bear, in a area, for a fee or not for a fee, could show you that area, spot, so you could then apply for the permit,or whatever is needed, for yourself to hunt! Seems the ONLY bear guides in Utah are the ones that run hounds! And I am all for that, grew up hunting **** with old fashioned black and tans, then went to hunting fox and coyote with walkers, BUT, I don't have hounds anymore, and couldn't afford a guide with hounds. Maybe I should be hunting Idaho, but I cant retire and I have to work, so back to time and money, both of which is limited! I ran into a BIG black one a while back while hunting turkeys by wallsburg, and have seen sign many times around Oakley and francis area. But I didn't think you could bait or put up cameras prior to drawing a tag!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Wasatchwillie, your in luck for your goal of a color phase bear. I have had an almost 75% rate of color phase bears on camera. I am not a guide. Find an area like SW has described and you will get plenty of bears on your bait. The most important part of baiting IMO especially with Utah bears is setting up downwind of the bait with your back to an open area. Otherwise they won't come in till after dark.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally I like to set up on knolls where two small streams/creeks run together if at possible. Mindful of the legal distance to water. The knolls always get a lot of breeze and scent gets carried in about every direction at point or another.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wasatch
Thanks for the background of your situation. It helps at least for me to understand your situation. Utah is excellent for color phase bears. It was actually rare to have a black one on my stand. 

The only problem you may have is running a bait at your age. It was difficult for me and I am 20 years younger then you are and I had a ton of help. Do you have help?

I'm not sure about all the rules that changed this year but if they aren't running dogs during the archery bait season baiting will get easier because you wont have to get as far from the road to avoid hounds. However the bear will be rubbed because of the time of year you will be hunting. So if your looking for a quality phase rug dogs would be the best option imho. 

Is it legal for you to hire a packer or guy with horses to help you pack bait into an area you picked out and want to hunt?


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

Guess I will have to wait and see how the rules are laid out. I don't want to try and bait with guys running hounds, and I don't want a summer hunt with a rubbed hide! Again I might have to consider Idaho. Got one up there a couple years ago by Orofino, but black again! Might be belly up by the time I get a chance in Utah! thanks guys!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Willie, I'm no guide but I'd be happy to help you get a bait site active. No charge!! Sorry about your wife. PM me anytime. -Blake


----------

